

An Interview with Gilad Bracha (2014) - tosh
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/stamp/stamp.jsp?arnumber=6898742

======
tosh
> Q: What examples have you seen of language features that seemed great on
> paper but fared badly in practice?

> A: […] Also, generics—especially variance schemes. I’ve done generics
> several times and have never been fully satisfied with the results. Nor am I
> pleased with other efforts in this area. One of these days, I’ll write a
> screed entitled, “Generics considered harmful.” The only reason I don’t is
> because I don’t have a great alternative (other than just don’t do it, which
> often isn’t acceptable).

